
Show HN: Simple Blogging Platform – QuickPublisher - rotimi_je_suis
https://www.quickpublisher.online
======
eitland
> By default, your blog gets published on a .quickpublisher.online sub domain.

Please be careful: don't let users publish on your domain or even a subdomain
of your business domain. If they post something someone don't like you risk
that your email and statis page and everything goes down because someone asks
your DNS provider to take you offline.

Just buy another domain: quickpublisher.<whatever> and use that for user
generated content.

~~~
user5994461
Lol that's the least of the concerns.

If you allow customers to publish on subdomain, let's say
example.quickpublisher.online, the customer site will receive all cookies from
the top domain quickpublisher.online (read: user sessions), this allows to
trivially steal user accounts from other customers visiting the site, then
take over their resources or credit cards (assuming there is some payments
attached to the account).

TLDR; If you're a customer, go shutdown your account quick before it's stolen.
This product is a security disaster that should never have been shipped like
that.

~~~
estacado
Wordpress.com does this. Are those sites at risk too?

~~~
user5994461
Good question!

You will see that you are logged in as yourself if you access any
wordpress.com website, your session is shared with all blogs. It allows you to
post comments as yourself without captcha for example.

Historically wordpress controls the entire platform. It notably doesn't allow
users to post raw HTML or any javascript, or load any wordpress plugins. There
is only a basic text editor to write blog articles. As a customer you wouldn't
be able to intercept cookies because you don't have any control on your site
(you can't even load javascript for google or amazon ads which is super
annoying).

They've added some plugin support in the past year and few other things, so
this might have opened some unnoticed loopholes. Notwithstanding any novelty,
wordpress is locked really tight and designed with this in mind, it's safe.

------
skinkestek
Looks interesting.

However, competing with write.as on being the simplest blogging platform is
hard (and maybe not something you should try either, they are extremely close
to _too simple_ even for my very basic needs.)

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There. I understand.. I am currently working on adding more features to the
platform like Trending posts, etc.. For now its basic. What makes it unique is
its simplicity.

------
rotimi_je_suis
Hi everyone. Apologies for the landing page problems. I have just updated the
site with changes requested, improved the grammar and added more information.
Thank you for the constructive feedback

------
kissgyorgy
The demo blog seems to be really-really slow. Pages load in seconds.

~~~
rpastuszak
It's on the top page of HN, so it's probably the hug of death.

I like the fact that some loading-related UX cues are in place (e.g. a spinner
between page transitions).

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There Thanks.. That's why I added the spinner loader. Currently we are
experiencing high traffic. So I am working on load-balancing. Apologies for
the time lag

~~~
anatolinicolae
Put your static assets on a CDN to reduce hits on your web server and use the
CPU for processing instead.

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Thanks for the tip. I'll get that sorted out promptly.

------
XCSme
I was a bit confused by the landing page, I tried to click on the images.
Also,for me the blog loads very slow, but could just be HN traffic.

I am currently using my own stupidly simple "blogging" platform, which is just
a PHP function to render markdown files:
[https://github.com/Cristy94/markdown-
blog](https://github.com/Cristy94/markdown-blog)

If I were to switch to your platform, I am a bit confused about:

* How editing/publishing of a post works (what is the editor)?

* How much traffic it can handle?

* Can I use my own domain?

* Can I integrate it my existing site?

* Does it have good SEO (keywords, meta descriptions, og: images, rich snippet, etc.)?

* Can I export the data?

* Is the data backed up?

* Is there an uptime guarantee?

* Is there support provided?

* Can you customize the design?

* Is it the biggest feature the fact that it has micro-payments integrated? Why would I use this instead of WordPress and a plugin for micro-payments?

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There.

\- The blog loads fine. It is the combined traffic from HN and other platforms
that's weighing. But I'm working on load-balancing

\- Editing and publishing works simple. We use a flexible WYSIWYG editor where
you can easily design the posts according to your taste. Publishing works with
one click after editing.

\- Currently It handles lots of traffic from +2000 bloggers around the world
(still growing). But I have performed tests for 100,000 and everything still
loads fine.

\- Yes you can use your own domain. To do this, you'll need to upgrade to the
Flying Solo Plan (PRO plan)

\- I haven't built any REST API for external integration. But this is on my
to-do list.

\- Yes it has good SEO keywords. You can add more SEO keywords as you wish.

\- As at now you cannot export the data. Its part of the version 2.0 plans.

\- Yes the data is backed up

\- There is 99% uptime guarantee.

\- Yes there is support. 24/7 support either via email or phone call.

\- For now the design cannot be customized. The platform was built to display
all blog posts on the landing page and incorporate a simple link mapping. I am
also working on building an override where users can edit the main template.

\- The microsubscription feature is an added feature used by couple of full-
time bloggers. I recently integrated it into the platform 2months ago. It is
simple to use, offers donation features and more. Please visit
microscriptions.com for more information

------
p4bl0
It says several times that it allows monetization without ads, but it says
nowhere how. How?

EDIT: okay, I went looking on other pages of the site: it uses "micro-
subscriptions" via
[https://microscriptions.com/](https://microscriptions.com/).

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Yes we use Microscriptions as the underlying monetization platform. I'll be
sure to improve the landing page

~~~
tsherr
How well does that work? (The micropayment system.)

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There. Microscriptions works well. I currently have 20 bloggers who use it.
It works with affordable subscription prices. As low as $0.20.. I integrated
my platform with theirs 2months ago. Please visit their website at
microscriptions.com for more information, how to get started as well as
integrating with QuickPublisher

------
cocktailpeanuts
Terrible landing page. I have no idea how this works exactly even after
browsing through the site for a while and clicking around.

All the explanations just look like superficial rambling and don't really tell
you how the product itself looks or works.

Is it a wordpress competitor? Is it a subscription tool? I have no idea. Even
the one screenshot it has on the site is useless because nobody can really
make sense of what's going on in that picture.

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There. It is a simple blogging platform. You can check out the demo blog
link on the main site. That'll give you an idea of how it looks like.

I added a screenshot of how the site looks like on the main page.

We monetize the blog using Microscriptions Platform. It is a subscription-
based platform we integrated with

~~~
bluedino
I’m guessing English may not be your first language, some of the page does not
read as smoothly as it could.

One tip: remove the words “be able” from phrases like “Be able to customize
your blog with your logo, favicon, social media links and more”, it makes it
more readable.

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Thank you for the tip. I have updated the site. I really appreciate it

------
mapgrep
What does the page for writing/editing posts look like?

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There. The writing page is a simple form with fields. These include: Name,
Description, SEO Tags, Content (this is where you are able to design your
content), Display Image and Banner Image (this gets displayed at the top of
your article).

~~~
mapgrep
Thank you for the reply! Does it have a WYSWYG mode, and does it have an HTML
mode, and if both which is the default?

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There. Yes it has both. The default is the WYSIWYG mode. This allows for
more customization and article post design

------
xiaodai
Does it support latex and math and code blocks?

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi There. Yes We use a flexible WYSIWYG builder. <code>, quotes and more are
supported

~~~
xiaodai
but no math?

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
There is a math editor plugin. But It does not currently support advanced
equations. It only supports basic equations and symbols. But I can work on it
for the next release (Next week Friday)

